# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Hyperventilatie, astmatisch en erg angstig. Bekend mee?

## RH89

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb al een hoop gelezen op deze site wat aansluit op mijn 'klacht', maar ik wilde toch graag even mijn eigen verhaal kwijt en van jullie weten of jullie dit herkennen en eventueel nog tips hebben voor mij..

Een paar maanden geleden kreeg ik terwijl ik tv aan het kijken was een enorme paniekaanval, mn eerste. Huisartsenpost geweest, nou die vertelde me wat ik eigenlijk al wist. Sinds die tijd ben ik ENORM benauwd. Ik heb er na nog een stuk of 4 paniekaanvallen gehad, deze zijn sinds nu (afkloppen) niet meer voorgekomen. 
Ik ben meerdere malen bij de huisarts(enpost) geweest en iedere keer hetzelfde antwoord: Hyperventilatie. Na flink zeuren kreeg ik eindelijk een verwijzing naar de longarts, om mezelf gerust te stellen, jullie kennen de angsten. Allemaal testen ondergaan. 
Nu heb ik een uitslag hier van gekregen: Ik heb een lichtelijke vorm van astma, die waarschijnlijk hyperventilatie veroorzaakt. Zie het als volgt: astma -> benauwd -> hyperventilatie -> gevoel dat ik stik -> paniekaanval.
Ik heb nu al twee maanden een pufje, die ik 1x per dag gebruik. Dit is om de astma te verminderen, waardoor de hyperventilatie ook zou moeten minderen. Het is wel wat minder, maar ik heb niet echt het idee dat het zo goed helpt. Ik twijfel nog of de stempel die ik op mn kop heb gekregen correct is. 

Mijn klachten zijn de afgelopen 4 maanden als volgt:
Iedere dag 24/7 benauwt, de ene dag erger als de ander. Druk op de borst. Dicht geknepen keel. Diep willen inademen, maar het gevoel hebben dat je "iets" niet kan raken, waardoor je nog benauwder wordt. Heel veel gapen en deze gapen soms ook niet kunnen afmaken. Veel boeren, wat ik echt HEEL fijn vind nu haha. Wazig zien. Het gevoel hebben dat ik elk moment kan flauwvallen en veel angst. En dat echt al 4 maanden IEDERE dag, joepie! Ik raak er erg chagrijnig en moedeloos van. Ik ben 21 jaar en voel me als een vrouw van 60 die dr hele leven lang 3 pakjes shag per dag heeft gerookt (ik ben overigens 3 maanden gestopt nu wegens mijn klachten). En ik wordt al helemaal chagrijnig als ik mijn vrienden zie die zwaar ongezond leven en nergens last van hebben.

Wat ik al heb geprobeerd is rust nemen (week vrij genomen, 1 baan opgezegd en dus minder werken), de fysio (ontspanningsoefeningen gekregen), pufje, huisarts, oxazepam (gebruik het alleen in geval van echte nood want ik ken de gevaren) en in plastic zakje ademen enz. 

Ik denk dat ik wel weet waarom ik deze klachten heb. Ik heb aardig wat voor mn kiezen gekregen en nu is daarbij mijn vader een jaar geleden overleden en ik ben veels te hard doorgelopen, waardoor ik niet echt mijzelf de tijd heb gegund om het te verwerken. Mijn lichaam heeft mij enorm terug geroepen als in veel lichamelijke klachten en nu dus ook ademhalingsproblemen e.d. Ik merk dat mijn angsten (een spier verrekken en denken dat dat je dood gaat worden) minder zijn sinds ik deze angsten heb bekend aan mijn moeder. Praten helpt vaak wel en dat is bij mij ook een beetje het probleem. Ik ben vaak te trots en houd een hele hoop voor mijzelf. Daarom denk ik nu ook aan eventuele therapie, in de hoop dat dit effect kan hebben op mijn klachten. De vraag is zeg maar of ik deze klachten heb wegens lichamelijke redenen of wegens psychische. 

Een reden waarom ik mij dus ook aanmeld bij dit forum, is omdat ik heel erg de erkenning mis. Ik praat er in principe niet over, omdat ALS ik er over begin, mensen me heel wazig aankijken (inclusief huisartsen). Ik zou het fijn vinden om te horen dat er mensen zijn die dit herkennen en hier mee te kunnen praten, omdat zij mij wel begrijpen..

Dus.. IEMAND?  :Wink:

----------

